# A Christmas Surprise



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2016)

My wife and I sent our DNA into Ancestry.com.

I thought I was mostly Scot from ancestors in the Shetlands. Turns out I'm 72% Great Britain, 18% Irish, 8% Scandinavian and 2% Western Europe.

My wife _also_ thought she was a Scot. Her father was born and raised in Tubeg on Scotland's north coast. Here's the kicker. Turns out he wasn't her father.  Absolutely no match. And her brothers and sisters have turned out to be her _half_-brothers and sisters. She has no Scottish in her, just Greek, Italian, Meditteranean. How's that for a Christmas surprise?

The ornery little cheap-ass Scottish sonofabitch ate my food for ten years, busted my balls at every opportunity, and it turns out he wasn't even related to my wife. Not even remotely. :wall::wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is her father still alive?  can you confront or get even with him?


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2016)

How's your wife handling it?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2016)

That's a kicker.  Do you think he knew?  My Grandfather isn't my Mothers father, they separated for a few years.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2016)

He knew. He fuckin knew. He died at age 92 in 2013. He lived with us for 11 years, the whole time our kids were growing up. When Nancy was deployed for a whole year with DHS, I cooked dinner for that dude every night. Even cleaned his bathroom...there was no way he was going to jeopardize that.

Mrs Ocoka is taking it pretty hard. After hours of phone calls with her older (now half) sisters, it seems they remember a certain swarthy handsome individual hanging about when Ron was at work.

My wife is 61...and she feels kinda betrayed by her mother and father.

And since I am now a Brit, apparently, I'm going out to get a case of Newcastle.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 27, 2016)

I would venture to say, what does it really matter? He raised her, he provided as a father does, I would assume..... Father in all but contribution to the act, and even then (her mother's infidelity aside) he may well have been trying himself but just on the wrong day for the swimmers to hit the finish line.

I guess I would take it as a "Well, fuck, I guess I really am a bastard" instance, but if my genetic parent was never in the picture, I wouldn't give a fuck and I'd care about those who cared for me.


----------



## Dame (Nov 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> He knew. He fuckin knew. He died at age 92 in 2013. He lived with us for 11 years, the whole time our kids were growing up. When Nancy was deployed for a whole year with DHS, I cooked dinner for that dude every night. Even cleaned his bathroom...there was no way he was going to jeopardize that.
> Mrs Ocoka is taking it pretty hard. After hours of phone calls with her older (now half) sisters, it seems they remember a certain swarthy handsome individual hanging about when Ron was at work.
> My wife is 61...and she feels betrayed by her mother and father.
> And since I am now a Brit, apparently, I'm going out to get a case of Newcastle.



Poor thing. Holidays can be family hell.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 27, 2016)

Damm.  Tis the fucking season.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> I would venture to say, what does it really matter? He raised her, he provided as a father does, I would assume..... Father in all but contribution to the act, and even then (her mother's infidelity aside) he may well have been trying himself but just on the wrong day for the swimmers to hit the finish line.
> 
> I guess I would take it as a "Well, fuck, I guess I really am a bastard" instance, but if my genetic parent was never in the picture, I wouldn't give a fuck and I'd care about those who cared for me.



You've put it nicely in perspective. I printed out your post separately and showed it to her and it made her feel better. Yes, he did raise her, to his credit. And her sisters say he had a few gal pals over the years...and at least now she knows why her parents divorced as soon as the kids left the nest.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2016)

@Ocoka One - Any update on this?  I've been fascinated by your story since you posted it.  My wife just ordered one of those kits and it made me wonder how often this type of discovery actually happens.

One thing I was thinking about...are all of her siblings sure they are related to their dad? (notice I said "dad" and not "father".)  The first thing I thought of when I read your post was to wonder if your wife was adopted and never told?


----------

